# TnT's "Nitro Patch"



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have been looking up dogs from blue's pedigree and i can't find a picture of this dog if some one could post one i would greatly apreciate it.
TNT'S "NITRO PATCH"


----------



## Doggy Style (Aug 22, 2009)

i have seen some tnt pics on here but never that one.


----------

